

Free CTO School by New York Tech Community and NextNY - rmah
http://nextny.org/CTO-School-F2010

======
rmah
If I may quote from the email I got that references these classes:

"I see a lot of tech teams of 1 or 2 people where the lead dev is called the
CTO... It's their first time in that role, they've never managed anyone, never
scaled an app before... but they _could_ grow into that role and become really
successful. Every great CTO started out somewhere, which is why Jean Barmash
and I have put together CTO School starting this Monday. We have some great
speakers on the way, starting with Jean and Knewton CTO Pete Miron on Monday,
and we're looking forward to packing the room with every first time CTO in
NYC."

------
desigooner
I am nowhere close to being even an architect, forget a CTO but I'd love to
know if this is being streamed online. It'd be a very nice lesson for anyone
who might end up wearing different hats sometime in the near future.

------
rumpelstiltskin
Will the classes be put online at some point?

~~~
jbarmash
I am one of the guys running it. If somebody volunteers to record, we'd love
that; we've been spending all of our bandwidth on curriculum / getting good
speakers.

~~~
lizzy
Perhaps you should fix the typo in the who is this for section: "You are the
technology guy responsible for the product, whether your title is Lead
Developer, CTO, or VP Engineering, or "The technical guy"."

I think y'all meant technology person ;)

------
sebg
Signed up for all of them.

All the courses are from 6:30pm - 8:30pm so they shouldn't get in the way of
other stuff you are doing.

There are 5 free courses being offered, 4 of which are on mondays and 1 of
which is on a wednesday.

------
ksowocki
This is a fantastic idea!

I hope they are able to put the classes online after the sessions.

------
ojbyrne
Decided I'd come from Baltimore, it's a reasonable excuse to visit NYC.

------
PhrosTT
The same form 5 times was fun

Other than that pretty pumped.

------
SanjayUttam
I'm in for the first one...Seems like it could be interesting.

------
siculars
Sounds like fun. Signed up. See all you New Yorkers there.

------
juliamae
this is exactly what i need right now. see you all there!

